

DC Gov Builds Amazing Open Gov Dashboard - cjoh
http://www.sunlightlabs.com/blog/2010/dc-government-builds-amazing-open-gov-dashboard/

======
GiraffeNecktie
Unfortunately the interface is incredibly obtuse. It took me ages to figure
out that you access data by clicking on someone's face. Some good ideas here
which have been a bit marred by the need to kiss the narcissistic butts of a
bunch of bureaucrats.

